# price of a brand new clam yukon????



## averyghg

just wondering what you guys have been seeing for prices on the three person yukon?? I found a new one for $450 seems like a good price it was retailed at $580, anyone been seeing any cheaper???


----------



## cavedude

whats uaveryghg..i think youre talking about the fish trap vouyager...its a three man...i bought that one this year and it is awesome...yeah it kinda sucks that i paid 580 and now its down to 450 i think...i saw it at cabelas tonight....


----------



## qwakwhaker883

Ive seen the Yukon for 400 at Gander Mountain, well worth the price


----------



## averyghg

thanks guys, yeah that what i ment, fish trap yukon voyager


----------



## MallardMayhem21

Seen those at Gander Mountain for $450!! If you sign up for one of their credit cards you get additional 10-15% off comes down to around $400. What a deal another credit card for an outdoor store. Well worth the price!!!


----------



## duckslayer

http://www.reedssports.com/main.taf?cat=374

Those are pretty cheap.


----------



## shedhrnhntr

I picked up the last one the Fargo Gander store had. Just like the above post described, it was marked down to $450.00 and I signed up for the card and got an additional 10% off. I was really struggling between this one and the Frabill Fortress @ $600 (with hitch, cover, and hi-fax), but I decided on the Voyager because it weighed in about 35 lbs. lighter than the Frabill. 170 lbs. on the Fortress just sounded too heavy and clumsy to manage. Haven't put it together yet but am looking forward to it. Expect about 2-3 hours install time. :beer:


----------



## gunther274

seen them on sale for 399 reedssports.com


----------



## cavedude

ya know i wouldnt even exptect you to take over an hour with putting it together....goes pretty fast....but make sure your tarp is taught when you screw it on.....


----------



## shedhrnhntr

Cavedude

You weren't born in a cave if you can do it in an hour. I couldn't even decipher the manual in an hour-your a better caveman than I.



:beer:


----------



## cavedude

shedhrnhntr 
i just realized that i made a huge mistake, the tub was a piece of cake once i looked at the manual, but i totally forgot about the slide/swivel seats, i think i couldve built a rocket to the moon before i got all three done so my apologies.....now if anyone has a prybar that i could borrow cuz my foot seems to be lodged in my mouth....haha.. :lol:


----------



## shedhrnhntr

No harm done, Cavedude. You know what's funny- I had all the parts sitting out in front of me before I started, and I couldn't find the little accessory pockets that go under the seats. So I went ahead and put all the seats together, thinking that I wasn't supposed to get them (maybe optional), and to my disgust I went outside after I was all done and found them laying in a bag in the driveway. DOOOGHHH!! They fell out of the bag when I pulled the tarp out of my pick-up. I'm going to get really good at putting those darn seats together after taking them apart again to add the pockets.

 
:eyeroll:


----------



## greyrider

I've got a 2 year old Yukon Clam that's in perfect shape
with a cover and ice anchor straps attached. It's a Dave
Genz 2 seater, all set to go!

$250 takes it home now!


----------



## duketter

pm sent greyrider


----------



## greyrider

duketter said:


> pm sent greyrider


I just sent you the info you requested. Let me know
if you did not get it, ok? Thank You


----------



## Backwater Eddy

*Fargo ND, Gander* has added an *additional clearance mark down* on all remaining *Clam Ice Shacks!

This is a FINAL Blow Out Sale!* Only on Clam in stock shacks, no special orders, or store transfers.

*Also sale on Eskimo Quick Flip II!*

*VERY CHEAP!*

*Hurry!*

*Get them while they got them!*


----------

